# Mathews, VA 8.26.07



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

After a long night, hit the water early this morning. Had a small window of good tide. It was a little chop on the water early but then it laid right down like a hooker at work. Specs didnt make a good show but I did catch some nice rockfish in the 20" range, bluefish, and even a spot on a suspended twitchbait. Then this guy showed up for breakfast - 21". Talked to the only boater in there who said he had caught some nice pups this morning too.

HEY ASIAN GUY, NICE FISHING WITH YOU THIS MORNING


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hurry up and get that GUPPY drum back in the water. we need him to get bigger so Al can lose him in the wash!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sweet


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*goin' 2nite*

Thanks for the report... I'm going to give it a try tonight over in the North River... This ultra-high tide should have the Speck's in Puppy's up in the grass.... Come On dark!!!!:fishing:

Zigh


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

man, the VMRC tagging program is on the ball. Im participating in the program and would have tagged the fish shown above, however it was already tagged. It did not have a successful release so I had to keep it. I reported the fish monday and today(wednesday) recieved a hat and information about the fish. The fish was tagged in Rudee Inlet on 4/10/07 and measured 16". I caught it 8/26/07 and it measured 21". Pretty cool.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> man, the VMRC tagging program is on the ball. Im participating in the program and would have tagged the fish shown above, however it was already tagged. It did not have a successful release so I had to keep it. I reported the fish monday and today(wednesday) recieved a hat and information about the fish. The fish was tagged in Rudee Inlet on 4/10/07 and measured 16". I caught it 8/26/07 and it measured 21". Pretty cool.



guppy killer. so uh... you gonna let a brother know what he ate?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice post Marshall...so who from the AC didn't show up?!?  

Like Neil said, what was the magic ticket?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Neil (the korean guy) is the one who didnt show up. I think these small fish arent worth his time, he is saving his energy for the fall run south. lol. I used a yo-zuri suspended twitchbait.


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

Dang, that was fast...

That fish also grew pretty quick and isnt afraid to move.

Heck, I caught one about a week after that in Rudee that was 16".... had been tagged the week before. Wonder if it was the same fish? Do you still have the tag number?

j


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

jay, yeah i still got the tag number. I will call you. Heard they are catching ~20lb drum on the drop off just up river from where we went fishing last. I think you are feeling sick


----------

